# Fuel Temperature Sensor Location??? 1997 hardbody



## greencuda68 (May 17, 2007)

I have a 1997 hardbody 4x4 2.4l xe. The check engine light indicates a code for a failed fuel temperature sensor. I Purchased sensor at dealer (looks like a very basic thermistor- 2-wire). The dealer will not tell me where the sensor is located. Can anyone put me in the general direction of this sensor. I've checked the fuel rail and fuel injection area. I'm sure it really only measures outside air temperature and could probably be located anywhere?

Thanks................Joe


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

IIRC it's inside the tank.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Well if you have a code P0180 for the fuel temp sensor it's not reading outside air temperature.

It's measuring the fuel temperature inside the tank ... so it's located inside the fuel tank.


----------



## greencuda68 (May 17, 2007)

*fuel temperature sensor (location) 1997 hardbody*



88pathoffroad said:


> IIRC it's inside the tank.


Thanks for tip. I recently had the fuel tank and pump replaced. Do you know if the fuel temperature sensor is integral to the electric fuel pump.

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

So this problem showed up after replacing the tank and pump.

The temp. sensor is located on the pump / sender assembly , hence the three electrical connections ... 1 for the pump , 1 for the sender , 1 for temp. sensor. It could just be a poor wiring connection.


----------



## greencuda68 (May 17, 2007)

golfer said:


> So this problem showed up after replacing the tank and pump.
> 
> The temp. sensor is located on the pump / sender assembly , hence the three electrical connections ... 1 for the pump , 1 for the sender , 1 for temp. sensor. It could just be a poor wiring connection.




I stopped by the local dealer yesterday and manged to aquire a resistance CHART for the sensor. I have a feeling the mechanic may not have transferred the temp sensor from the old sending unit. I called the dealer out of California(where I bought the sending unit) and found out the new unit did not come with this sensor attached. I'll keep you posted.

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## greencuda68 (May 17, 2007)

Update: 5-27-07. Tested the voltage across the socket plug and found the fuel temperature sensor to have an open circuit(no sensor installed or broken wire). I brought the truck back to the mechanic who installed the new fuel tank, sending unit and pump. After I described what troubleshooting I performed, the infamous deer in the headlights look came across his face and Oop's....... he forgot to transfer the sensor from the old unit. He took the tank off again and a new sensor was installed. Check Engine Light is now off and the emissions test passed with flying colors. Just a little advice from a nissan motor man truly helped resolve this issue. Thank You........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joe Rutz


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Heeeeey, good news. Cool. Glad you got 'er fixed.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Good one , kinda nice it's on their nickel.


----------

